# Notebook um 800 Euro



## schraubennagel (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,
Da mir mein alter Laptop auf Dauer trotz ssd nicht mehr genug hergab werde ich diesen verkaufen und mir einen Neuen in der Preisklasse um ca. 800 Euro zulegen. In die engere Auswahl kommen für mich:
1.:  Acer Aspire M5-581TG-53314G12Mass 39,6 cm Ultrabook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
2.:  Lenovo Ideapad U510 MBM66GE 39,6 cm Notebook grau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Der Laptop sollte mit einem schönen Design und guter Performance aufwarten können, allerdings ist mir klar, dass man für ein Budget von maximal 850 Euro keine Wunder erwarten sollte. Die Größe sollte sich zwischen 13,3 und 15,6 Zoll halten. Das Notebook wird für Office, Photoshop, Reaper (Musikerstellung) und Couching benutzt. Auf Gaming wird nicht besonderer Wert gelegt, da Dies ein Gaming Pc erledigt.  Kennt ihr denn noch sinnvolle Alternativen?
Vielen Lieben Dank und peace out!


----------



## Cypherpolity (13. Februar 2013)

Was hälst du von dem ? habe den vor kurzem gekauft und der rennt wie die Sau^^ 

http://geizhals.de/823399

Der Prozessor ist halt etwas besser wie von den einen ist um einiges billiger

SSD kannste ja die von Samsung für 80 euro kaufen und aufrüsten


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. Februar 2013)

DA KÄMEN DIESE INFRAGE: 
Acer Aspire V3-771G-53238G75Maii, Core i7-3632QM, 4GB RAM, 500GB, GeForce GT 730M, WUXGA, Windows 8, grau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dell Inspiron 17R SE, Core i7-3630QM, 8GB RAM, 1000GB (7720-0408) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## schraubennagel (13. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, den Laptop werde ich auf jeden Fall in Betracht ziehen. 
Diesen hier fand ich auch noch recht interresant, da ich auch noch eine 250 gb externe Festplatte aus meinem alten Laptop habe: Fujitsu Lifebook UH572 33,8 cm Ultrabook rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## schraubennagel (13. Februar 2013)

Diesen hier würde ich auch für 750 Euro bekommen können: Samsung Series 7 700Z3A-S02 - 14'' Notebook | Serie 7 | Samsung | Hersteller | Notebook | Notebooks, Tablets & PC-Systeme | getgoods.de
Denkt ihr der wäre was?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Februar 2013)

ultrabooks leisten nur einen bruchteil eines normalen notebooks, und photoshop und reaper profitieren von viel (cpu) power


----------



## schraubennagel (14. Februar 2013)

Das stimmt auch wieder, wie wäre es denn mit dem: MSI GE60-I547W7H 39,6 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ?


----------



## Tipi (14. Februar 2013)

bei deinem anwendungsprofil würde mir nie ein low Voltage CPU holen. 
Kauf dir ein Thinkpad X Modell oder T Modell. Die haben echte Leistungs CPU´s verbaut und kosten teils weniger als ein Ultrabook.
Hinzu kommt das Ultrabooks meist einen fest verlöteten Akku haben, für mich ein absolutes Manko


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Februar 2013)

schraubennagel schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch wieder, wie wäre es denn mit dem: MSI GE60-I547W7H 39,6 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ?



 Das von mir empfohlene Dell inspiron 17R SE ist besser


----------



## schraubennagel (14. Februar 2013)

ja, das Dell schaut wirklich sehr gut aus, ist aber 17 zoll und damit leider zu gross


----------



## schraubennagel (14. Februar 2013)

Samsung Serie 3 350V5C S0C 39,6cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Dies hier sah auch noch sehr verlockend aus 
Bzw. auch der Aspire v3: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B008RVX696/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=


----------



## baeckus (14. Februar 2013)

schraubennagel schrieb:


> ja, das Dell schaut wirklich sehr gut aus, ist aber 17 zoll und damit leider zu gross


 
Hallo!
Gibt es auch als 15er:
DELL Inspiron 15R Special Edition Notebook mit Core i7, 8GB, 1000GB, HD7730M und FULL-HD bei notebooksbilliger.de
Ciao baeckus


----------



## schraubennagel (14. Februar 2013)

Okay danke, denkst du auf dem kann man auch mal ne runde bf3, cod oder auch planetside 2 spielen, dann wirds der 
Oder vielleicht auch der: http://www.amazon.de/Lenovo-Ideapad-MBYF8GE-Notebook-Brenner/dp/B009M5E2GM/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## VWGT (16. Februar 2013)

ich biete im flohmarkt im mom ein Lenovo Ideapad Y580 in der großen austattungsvariante an für 750 evt wäre das was für dich. Konnte BF3  und FarCry3 auf hohen bis sehr hohen Einstellungen spielen


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (17. Februar 2013)

VWGT schrieb:


> ich biete im flohmarkt im mom ein Lenovo Ideapad Y580 in der großen austattungsvariante an für 750 evt wäre das was für dich. Konnte BF3  und FarCry3 auf hohen bis sehr hohen Einstellungen spielen



Werbung?


----------



## schraubennagel (17. Februar 2013)

Okay cool, aber da ich noch sehr neu im Forum bin muss ich die dumme Frage stellen: Wo auf der Seite ist der Flohmarkt?


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (17. Februar 2013)

Da kommt man erst rein wenn man 60t registriert ist und 100+ Beiträge hat


----------



## schraubennagel (17. Februar 2013)

Ah danke, dann wird's wahrscheinlich eher nichts leider


----------

